# Normal newborn behavior?



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I my fist goat just kidded get first goat about 3 and a half hours ago. Baby only nurses one side. I tried milking the other side but thought surely if baby would drink that it would be better. While on the milking table I put baby to momma to nurse. He did. But he can't or won't even stand up. He has been sleeping/laying around for a good hour and a half. I know newborn people sleep a lot. Is this the same in the goat world? He is trembling also. It's over 70 degrees though so I can't see that he is too cold. Am I fretting or is he not ok?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp

How does his tummy feel, is it full or empty?

I'd give a B0-se shot and nutradrench. 

If he is a single kid ,he is too young yet to know the two sides. You can teach him, a lot better, when he is older and he will go back and forth. For now, just keep an eye on her udder and milk it out when needed until he is old enough to keep up a bit better.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

And also... What is normal for mom? She seems stunned or in shock over the whole think. She just stands there and stares with wide eyes.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Youth boer goats, I have nutridrench. What is the other u mentioned? His stomach feels full enough to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give mom some probios and B complex...take her temp as well... BoSe is selenium injection..if you can get any from a vet get Selenium Vit e gel from a farm supply store...you can also give him b complex 

You can work with the baby to eat from both sides...most important right now is he gets plenty of colcostrum once you have established his temp is at least 100..if its low he needs to be warmed up first...watch for that first black tar like poop....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

also has mom had her after birth? that far off look might be her still contracting ..if her temp is low I would give calcium..


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mom did have the afterbirth. I gave nutridrench and held him up to nurse again. About 20 minutes ago he stood up and walked around and peed and popped. thanks y'all. We will take his temp.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

How frequently should he be eating?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't like the "faraway" look, if it continues, I would give her some thiamine, get it from your vet. Or B-complex, get it from your feed store. I also like Bo-Se for leg issues, again, get it from the vet., or http://www.vetserv-usa.com/default.htm.

He will nurse quite frequently, small amounts at a time. Do you plan to milk your doe? With just one kid, I would milk her out once a day, to increase her volume. He may not nurse both sides, kids are stubborn that way.

I always make sure any newborns are totally dry, blow dry. 70 may seem high to us, but, he just came out of 103 degree warm spot...so he's thinking it's pretty cold out here. Make sure they have lots of straw to bed down in. But, watch him. It takes a day or two for them to regulate their own temp.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Everything is looking much better today. Baby is nursing and walking around with mom. Mimi's being a worry wart and taking good care of baby. He is only nursing on one side so we milked her out last night and this morning. Gave her some wormer yesterday. Does that stuff make them poop a lot or something? The barn was full of it this morning!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does, that just kid, have loose stools for some reason, sometimes due to worms or cocci or just because they are new momma's.

If you just wormed her, give her a day and see how her poo is. 

Glad the kid is doing better.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh it's not runny or loose! She made large clumps everywhere. I could still see the goat berries in there but it was all clumped together. Maybe she isn't drinking enough?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds normal to me. 

A bit Loose, I meant clumpy, LOL


----------

